
A interesting consequence of ever faster computers:  TeX =&gt; TeXmacs =&gt; back to TeX (via BaKoMa TeX Word) - amichail

======
amichail
With faster computers, TeXmacs came along to give you a truely WYSIWYG TeX-
like real-time typesetter. What you see while editing is exactly what you get
in the output. Some clever programming made this possible. But with even
faster computers, BaKoMa TeX Word gives us truely WYSIWYG LaTeX by simply
running TeX in the background -- all that TeXmacs incremental cleverness is
not so important when your computer is really fast and your document is not
that long (e.g., for conference papers).

So basically, faster computers made TeXmacs possible but even faster computers
may make it unnecessary!

